# Tivo Customer service phone number?



## embeleco (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi. I'm trying to get to tivo customer service but everytime I call 1-877-367-8486 I received a fast busy signal (not a regular busy signal). Is that the correct phone number? I also tried the 1-877-289-8486 but same problem. 

I'm trying for almost the last 3 days without any luck and I need to contact them for one of my subscription boxes.

Any other phone number I can try?

Thanks in advanced,
embeleco


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe local issues with your phone company? I just tried the numbers and got through with no problem.


----------



## embeleco (Jun 4, 2005)

windracer said:


> Maybe local issues with your phone company? I just tried the numbers and got through with no problem.


It can be my phone company but I try from Cingular, Sprint and Verizon and none of them are able to get through. Is there a non 1800 number in order to get to customer support?

TIA,
embeleco


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

Are you calling from within the 50 U.S. States? In another thread, a subscriber in Puerto Rico described problems getting through because TiVo's tollfree service doesn't include U.S. territories. I don't remember how he eventually worked things out, but he did.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

There are a few non-800 numbers listed on TiVo's contact page. Maybe you could call one of those and see if they can transfer you over to the support side of the house.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Hi embeleco, sorry to hear that you're having trouble getting through. Please e-mail me ([email protected]) with your contact info and we'll investigate why you're having trouble. It would be helpful to know where exactly you're calling from.

Is anyone else having trouble getting through to 1-877-367-8486?

--S.


----------



## rwkile (Dec 26, 2006)

having a billing issue, have been getting through on 877-367-8486 quickly .... calling from Central Ohio.


----------

